
Bountify now accepts (and pays out) Bitcoins - bevan
https://bountify.co/blog/bountify-now-accepts-and-pays-out-bitcoins
======
nickfehr
THIS SITE RULES, I used it to get some coding tasks done over the years and
works amazingly. You get more than you pay for!

------
bevan
Hi! I'm the founder. Please let me know if you have any questions, suggestions
or feedback.

